# Introducing Ivy!!!!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This is my new little girl!! Her name is Ivy, and I think she is a combtail, but I got her for the price of a VT. :-D Haha! I will get some better pictures later. She is still adjusting to her new home. 

















And a "King" betta I saw at Petco! I wanted him so bad!!! my mom said no though. :-?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

does "king" mean plakat?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, they are giant plakats. That guy was about 3 1/2 inches long!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Your girl is gorgeous! It seems that the girl bug is going around lately  And that king is stunning! All of the Kings around here are black, and not very good looking... However, if I saw that boy, he'd be mine in a second.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

There were SO many beautiful king bettas today! I usually just say Ehhh. But as soon as I saw him, I was like "I want!!!"


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I would love to get a King, but I would love it more if they had the long fins. They would be absolutely gorgeous then  Maybe someday.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty new girl. Congrats


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I would love to get a King, but I would love it more if they had the long fins. They would be absolutely gorgeous then  Maybe someday.


Giants can have long fins sometimes, but they sure burn a whole in your pocket.....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It would be so worth it...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol... that betta is HUUGE! Whoa! 3 1/2!? With short fins? Man....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah!! Do you have a petco near you? Petco has them. )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone please open a petco in canada


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone open a Petco in Kentucky, too!! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love that name, and she's a real cutie! 

That male betta is gorgeous, looks a lot like Gloria.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh man, that king betta is GORGEOUS! i will have a king betta one day..one day.. your little girl is such a cutie too, i love her name


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

NIce name lol love the color


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

That female is so cute! i was about to get one like that yesterday... g/f wouldnt let me... but it wasnt a comb tail like that one! SO cute. 

All King betta round these parts are BLACK as night... no colors ever... so lame but w/e... maybe one day ill get one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got some better pics!

















Her tank:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and that is just a quarantine tank. She will be in the 3.3 gallon soon!!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

i NEED TO GET A KING BETTA AND BREED WITH MY FEMALE VEIL TAIL FREIDA, SHE'S HUGE. MAYBE I COULD GET SOME LONG TAIL KINGS OUT OF THAT. HUMMMMMM.
"http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/cinlou2/IMG000150-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww she's gorgeous!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

beautiful betta congrates at least your mom let you have more then one my mom wont even let me use my own money to buy a tank for another batta lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I think my Mom has given up.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love that wallpaper btw


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

> beautiful betta congrates at least your mom let you have more then one my mom wont even let me use my own money to buy a tank for another batta lol


Same here. But she's willing to let me get a ten gallon once we move.


----------

